# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Tualeti na zbukuron apo shemton?

## Tironce_Moderne

Gocat e sotme vdesin per tualet. ..So do i LoL

Ca thoni ju per tualetin, na zbukuron, apo na shemton?

----------


## alvi

Po natyrisht qe ju zbukuron, kur eshte me mase.
Ka pastaj nga ato qe "lyhen e zhgrryhen" qe te jajpin perihere pershtypjen e qerueseve te kokave te peshkut.
Sa here i shef ato te lymet e t e zhgerrymet, automatikisht ngre koken per te pare se ku eshte semafori.

----------


## MEDEA

tualeti patjeter qe zbukuron! ndryshe nuk do ishte shpikur! ai nxjerr ne pah sensualitetin e femres! por kur gjithcka eshte ne masen e duhur...ne te kundert nga sensual do dukej qesharak!
 :flutura:

----------


## Tironsja

Nqs do dish ta besh tualetin ateher do thoja qe te zbukuron.

----------


## Bjondi

Apo qe nuk dim me bo tualet ne shqipetaret mer amon. Jan ca goca qe hedhin nga 2 gisht krem laraskat me i trem hahahaha.

----------


## MEDEA

nqs shqiptaret sdin me bo tualet, shqiptarèt (meshkuj) sdin akoma me u la, merr bjondo!  :perqeshje:  kshu e ka ky popull, nga obskurantizmi vjen, mos prit shume!

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## KilleR-X-

MEDEA lal po si the mi shqiptaret meshkuj sdine te lahen ala upupupu sa turp na turproi kjo neve ...Po mire mi lal ndoshta ti ke pasur eksperienca me meshkuj te tille kjo sdo te thote qe jan te gjithe  :perqeshje:

----------


## MEDEA

killer-x nuk po flas per moshen e vogel, moshen tuj  :perqeshje:  se ju xheku perpiqeni. po flas per brezin e kaluar...qe jane ku therret qameti...del ne rruge e te kap tmerri, tia mbathesh me vrap ne mes te tiranes!

----------


## Mina

Tualeti te zbukuron por varet se sa je ne gjendje ta realizosh. Te besh tualet do te thote te korigjosh difektet. P.sh. nese syte jane me prane sesa duhet duke perdorur pudra me ngjyre te celet mund te japesh imazhin e nje distance normale, gjithashtu nese ato jane me larg se distanca normale, me ndihmen e pudrave ne ngjyre te erret mund te korigjosh difektin. Nese hunda eshte e egzaxhiruar, me puder ngjyre kafe ben qe ajo te duket me e vogel sepse pas pudrosjes, pjesa difektoze nuk reflekton drite. Kjo vlen edhe per nofullat kur jane te gjera. Per buzet e holla sugjerohet nje kontur i vendosur me kujdes mbi vijen natyrale te tyre dhe jo shume larg por rreth 1 mm nga konturi natyral. Per te bere diferencen, duhet lyer gjysma e fytyres. Per tualetet e egzaxhiruara them qe eshte e pakendeshme te lyhesh rende. Mund te terheqesh vemendjen por jo te dukesh bukur.

----------


## Albo

Nuk di tu them nese ju zbukuron apo shenton, por per nje gje eshte e sigurt, ju plak para kohe.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## alvi

un nuk flas me ke kjo teme, pasi per momentin jam ne autocensure.
Po kisha nje pyetje
Sa vlen tualeti ne nje dite me diell?
Sidomos per ato qe e kane ftyren si Keneta e Maliqit?

----------


## annaiss

Bohet llaç...

----------


## Bledari

Po edhe un ket doja te thoja qe tha Albo qe tualeti ju plak para kohe.

----------


## RoboCop2

puh ca eshte shqiptari i shkret nuk rri pa u grric içik.

Kur paraqitet nji diskutim flitet me seriozitet dhe jepet nji pergjigje e sakte,jo budallalliqe,jo lahet jo s'lahet!

Eshte e vertet qe tualeti te zbukuron[per ato qe din ta perdorin sic duhet],nxjerr me ne pah bukurin e femres por jam me Albon qe te plak para kohe te pakten keshtu kam degjuar.

----------


## Lemon_X

Persa i perket tualetit ne raste te tepruara del i vetmi problem me kalimin e kohes i cili eshte rrudhja e futyres dhe me fjalet e tjera sic ka thene Albo pak me lart te plak para kohe pasi ne nje moshe te re femra eshte e vertet qe do te shfaqi bukurine e saj per kete ajo pervec bukurise reale te saj perdor dhe tualet por gjithmone ta perdorin ne nje fare mase qe mos ti sjelli pasoja me vone etj etj......Mir u lexofshim perseri Bye Bye  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SSALB

Po lutem me gjithe shpirt qe nje dite dhe gocat shqiptare te mesojne te dine te lyhen tamam, e jo si kufoma para varimit, sic ngjajne sot.

----------


## korcaprincess

te zbukuron kur eshte nje tualet i lehte dhe me gusto...

----------


## shkodrane82

Nuk e di pse kur nuk vija tualet ne fytyre sme dukej vetja keq
Sot qe bej tualet kur i shoh ca foto pa tualet smund ta shoh veten sme pelqen hic . lol , a ju ndodh edhe ju tjerave keshtu ????

----------

